# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  come registrare in contabilmente l'assicurazione?

## gaeconta

salve un dubbio che mi ha fatto venire un collega.Ovvero come registrare in contablità ordinaria i costi dell'assicurazione?
ovvero come un costo (io dico come un costo il collega come una fattura) e usare una causale fci (il collega diceva esente che finisce in dichiarazione iva). Chi ha ragione?
Grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## bea69

si registra in prima nota: 
assicurazione a Cassa/Banca

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La quietanza assicurativa secondo alcuni &#232; parificata alla fattura secondo altri no. Secondo me non &#232; una fattura in senso fiscale e quindi non esiste l'obbligo di transito da registri IVA. E anche quando transitasse dai registri IVA utilizzando un articolo "Fuori Campo IVA" comunque resterebbe esclusa dal confluire nella dichiarazione IVA. 
Saluti

----------


## mr bean

> salve un dubbio che mi ha fatto venire un collega.Ovvero come registrare in contablità ordinaria i costi dell'assicurazione?
> ovvero come un costo (io dico come un costo il collega come una fattura) e usare una causale fci (il collega diceva esente che finisce in dichiarazione iva). Chi ha ragione?
> Grazie per l'aiuto

  hai ragione tu,  per il contraente assicurato la ricevuta dell'assicurazione è quello che è, una pura e semplice ricevuta e non una fattura esente, pertanto va registrata come tale.
ciao

----------


## swami

> il collega diceva esente che finisce in dichiarazione iva

  in dichiarazione iva come art.10?

----------


## mr bean

..si, e magari anche nell'elenco fornitori, ma dai..  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> ..si, e magari anche nell'elenco fornitori, ma dai..

  grazie ... cos&#236; se aveva voglia di rispondere gli &#232; passata  :Mad:  
resta ferma la domada per chi ha aperto la discussione ... in dichiarazione iva in quale punto?

----------


## Speedy

> grazie ... così se aveva voglia di rispondere gli è passata  
> resta ferma la domada per chi ha aperto la discussione ... in dichiarazione iva in quale punto?

  Se ne è parlato anche qui:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ed=1#post14624

----------


## mocci

In base al combinato disposto dell'art.22, comma 1, punto 1) del DPR 633/72 e dell'art.10, punto 2) dello stesso DPR, la fattura dei premi di assicurazione va emessa solo se richiesta dal cliente, non oltre il momento di effettuazione dell'operazione, vale a dire il momento del pagamento del premio.
Pertanto, se è stata richiesta fattura questa va registrata in IVA.
Se è fattura non c'è, allora è registazione ai soli fini della determinazione del reddito.

----------


## mr bean

> grazie ... così se aveva voglia di rispondere gli è passata  
> resta ferma la domada per chi ha aperto la discussione ... in dichiarazione iva in quale punto?

  ..permalosa  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  
ma scusa, ma in quale punto la vuoi mettere? in nessuno, non ci vanno, stop, non sono fatture, sono quietanze, ricevute.
se invece la tua domanda era tesa a soddisfare una curiosità su dove quel collega, per il quale eran fatture art. 10, le avesse messe in dichiarazione, allora mi accodo  :Big Grin: 
ciao

----------


## PIERO5625

> si registra in prima nota: 
> assicurazione a Cassa/Banca

  Io ormai da anni registro l'assicurazione dell'auto ed anche autocarro come se fosse 
una normale fattura pero' esente iva Art.10.Questo mi e' stato da anni consigliato dalla
mia Commercialista.Spero proprio che sia giusto altrimenti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Piero5625

----------


## Lorena2546

Invece io registro l'assicurazione (auto e professionale) in prima nota. a me &#232; sempre stato detto di fare cos&#236; anche perch&#232; l'assicurazione non rilascia fattura ma solo una quietanza di pagamento.

----------


## Aleando

Io ho sempre registrato le assicurazioni da prima nota in ordinaria, come fattura in semplificata. D'altronde come ha detto più di una persona l'assicurazione rilascia una semplice quietanza di pagamento che nulla ha a che fare con la fattura.

----------


## swami

> Io ormai da anni registro l'assicurazione dell'auto ed anche autocarro come se fosse 
> una normale fattura pero' esente iva Art.10.Questo mi e' stato da anni consigliato dalla
> mia Commercialista.Spero proprio che sia giusto altrimenti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Piero5625

  in tantissimi studi si usa questo comportamento, per mia esperienza mai contestato dall'ADE ... x questo ero curiosa d approfondire l'argomento ... in pratica cmq si faccia nn si sbaglia  :EEK!:

----------


## mr bean

ma è cmq errato, non sono fatture, bensì semplici ricevute che documentano il sostenimento del costo  :Smile:

----------


## swami

> ma è cmq errato, non sono fatture, bensì semplici ricevute che documentano il sostenimento del costo

  
te che sei govane la sai così  :Wink:  io sono anziana o stò comportamento l'ho sempre visto fare, nn è ne giusto ne sbagliato, nn c'è l'obbligo e viene normalmente rilevato dall'ADE come corretto ... è tradizione?!?  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr bean

grazie per il giovane  :Stick Out Tongue:  (lo sono si  :Big Grin: ) che la gdf non abbia nulla da obbiettare mi fa piacere, ma che resti corretto ce ne passa lo stesso  :Big Grin: 
fa nulla, meglio cosi
ciao, buon lavoro

----------


## 1claire

In fase di contabilizzazione della quietanza, ricordatevi il risconto. di norma le assicurazioni sono semestrali quindi almeno uno ce ne!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lorena2546

Io per essere pi&#249; convinta ho chiamato l'ADE di pesaro ..... &#232; corretto registrare l'assicurazione sia come fattura sia come quietanza di pagamento... non dicono nulla in merito. Ormai &#232; consuetudine in parecchi studi registrarla come fattura mi han detto.
Buon lavoro a tutti.
PS: per i professionisti non si rileva nessun risconto vero?!!!!!

----------


## gaeconta

Grazie A Tutti Per Le Risposte

----------


## Speedy

> Io per essere pi&#249; convinta ho chiamato l'ADE di pesaro ..... &#232; corretto registrare l'assicurazione sia come fattura sia come quietanza di pagamento... non dicono nulla in merito. Ormai &#232; consuetudine in parecchi studi registrarla come fattura mi han detto.
> Buon lavoro a tutti.
> PS: per i professionisti non si rileva nessun risconto vero?!!!!!

  Dai, Lorena :Smile:  
I professionisti deducono le spese ordinarie per cassa e non per competenza. 
Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Io per essere più convinta ho chiamato l'ADE di pesaro ..... è corretto registrare l'assicurazione sia come fattura sia come quietanza di pagamento... non dicono nulla in merito. Ormai è consuetudine in parecchi studi registrarla come fattura mi han detto.
> Buon lavoro a tutti.

  Mi permetto ribadire, in accordo con chi lo ha sostenuto prima di me, che le quietanze assicurative sono ricevute e non fatture, per cui vanno trattate in conseguenza ai fini contabili.
E' stato già detto, e lo confermo, che se uno vuole la fattura dall'agente assicurativo la deve chiedere espressamente e gli viene rilasciata, anche se in pratica di fatture di quel genere ne vedo una ogni tre anni. Vi ricordo comunque che la voce "imposta" non si riferisce all'iva ma all'imposta sulle assicurazioni.
Sono comunque d'accordo con chi sostiene che tanto non cambia nulla e che non frega niente a nessuno, ma con i futuri elenchi clienti-fornitori come la mettiamo ? 
Decidete voi.

----------


## seta

Concordo pienamente con quanto affermato da Speedy.   

> Mi permetto ribadire, in accordo con chi lo ha sostenuto prima di me, che le quietanze assicurative sono ricevute e non fatture, per cui vanno trattate in conseguenza ai fini contabili.
> E' stato già detto, e lo confermo, che se uno vuole la fattura dall'agente assicurativo la deve chiedere espressamente e gli viene rilasciata, anche se in pratica di fatture di quel genere ne vedo una ogni tre anni. Vi ricordo comunque che la voce "imposta" non si riferisce all'iva ma all'imposta sulle assicurazioni.
> Sono comunque d'accordo con chi sostiene che tanto non cambia nulla e che non frega niente a nessuno, ma con i futuri elenchi clienti-fornitori come la mettiamo ? 
> Decidete voi.

----------


## Lorena2546

> Dai, Lorena 
> I professionisti deducono le spese ordinarie per cassa e non per competenza. 
> Ciao

  Lo so speedy che i professionisti vanno per cassa ...... ma se tu vedessi quello che ha combinato la mia ex collega ti verrebbero rughe, capelli bianchi, e non so pi&#249; cosa dire.... sono rimasta senza parole.
ratei e risconti calcolati ai professionisti
non ha fatto la chiusura dei conti del 2006 di 2 ditte
ha registrato la banca al contrario, lei ha letto dare e avere sull'e/c e cosi' ha registrato i pagamenti come incassi e gli incassi come pagamenti

----------


## swami

> Io per essere più convinta ho chiamato l'ADE di pesaro ..... è corretto registrare l'assicurazione sia come fattura sia come quietanza di pagamento... non dicono nulla in merito. Ormai è consuetudine in parecchi studi registrarla come fattura mi han detto.
> Buon lavoro a tutti.
> PS: per i professionisti non si rileva nessun risconto vero?!!!!!

  visto!? ... è una tradizione  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lorena2546

> visto!? ... è una tradizione

  si si &#232; una tradizione.....
pure registrare l'e/c al contrario...... ho otto mesi di prima nota di 14 ditte da controllare.... o mi suicido oppure vado a vendere mutande

----------


## swami

> si si è una tradizione.....
> pure registrare l'e/c al contrario...... ho otto mesi di prima nota di 14 ditte da controllare.... o mi suicido oppure vado a vendere mutande

  scusa ma nn può correggere il lavoro chi lo ha sbagliato?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mr bean

> si si è una tradizione.....
> pure registrare l'e/c al contrario...... ho otto mesi di prima nota di 14 ditte da controllare.... o mi suicido oppure vado a vendere mutande

  ..ehm, e capovolgere la scheda di conto? :Big Grin:

----------


## mercury

scusate se mi intrometto, per quanto riguarda il discorso dei risconti per le imprese che sono in semplificata e nn hanno stato patrimoniale il risconto va rilevato lo stesso, giusto?

----------


## Speedy

> scusate se mi intrometto, per quanto riguarda il discorso dei risconti per le imprese che sono in semplificata e nn hanno stato patrimoniale il risconto va rilevato lo stesso, giusto?

  Partendo dal presupposto che tutti i costi, anche quelli fuori campo iva, vanno registrati al fine di poterli dedurre dai ricavi, uso rilevare i ratei ed i risconti a fine anno annotandoli sul registro iva acquisti unitamente alle rimanenze finali. 
Ciao ed auguri.

----------


## mercury

nello studio dove sono i costi per i dipendenti, per le assicurazione, le ricevute etc me li fanno registrare utilizzando la causale movimenti generici (uso via libera gestione contabile) è giusto il procedimento? faccio scritture come assicurazioni a cassa. un'altra domanda i costi relativi alle assicurazioni li devo considerare tutti come premio o devo scomporre il costo in premio, imposta etc? sulle quietanze spesso il costo è suddiviso in varie voci. mi riferisco sempre alla imprese in contabilità semplificata.

----------


## Speedy

> nello studio dove sono i costi per i dipendenti, per le assicurazione, le ricevute etc me li fanno registrare utilizzando la causale movimenti generici (uso via libera gestione contabile) è giusto il procedimento? faccio scritture come assicurazioni a cassa. un'altra domanda i costi relativi alle assicurazioni li devo considerare tutti come premio o devo scomporre il costo in premio, imposta etc? sulle quietanze spesso il costo è suddiviso in varie voci. mi riferisco sempre alla imprese in contabilità semplificata.

  1- Credo che movimenti generici vada bene, in quanto si tratta di partite fuori campo iva che si registrano solo ai fini imposte dirette 
2- Assicurazioni a Cassa va bene, senza alcuna scomposizione

----------


## mercury

il dubbio mi è venuto, perchè leggendo le istruzioni del programma, diceva che per registrare, per esempio, le spese bancarie bisogna utilizzare sempre la causale usata per le fatture e di creare un fornitore nomitato banca in esenzione iva, in modo tale la scrittura veniva:
spese bancarie   100 
a diversi 
banca 100
iva 0

----------


## danilo sciuto

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  
Ma perchè complicarsi la vita che è già abbastanza difficile di suo ????   

> il dubbio mi è venuto, perchè leggendo le istruzioni del programma, diceva che per registrare, per esempio, le spese bancarie bisogna utilizzare sempre la causale usata per le fatture e di creare un fornitore nomitato banca in esenzione iva, in modo tale la scrittura veniva:
> spese bancarie   100 
> a diversi 
> banca 100
> iva 0

----------


## mercury

meno male, mi stava venendo un colpo  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

che crei un fornitore fittizio "banca" o "spese varie" nn cambia nulla ... in semplificata basta che tra i costi tu abbia il valore che ti serve ... x quanto riguarda i risconti io in semplificata risolvo con un bel  "forza motrice esercizio corrente" "forza motrice esercizio precedente" e "forza motrice esercizio successivo" quando registro la fattura mi divido già i costi per competenza e a fine anno il lavoro è già per metà fatto  :Wink:

----------


## nervus

Buongiorno,
sono sempre più dubbioso...
Ho sentito il call center e mi hanno detto che le quietanze vanno registrate come esenti art. 10. 
Non ci capisco più nulla!

----------


## Clemy

> Buongiorno,
> sono sempre pi&#249; dubbioso...
> Ho sentito il call center e mi hanno detto che le quietanze vanno registrate come esenti art. 10. 
> Non ci capisco pi&#249; nulla!

  Fossi in te non avrei dubbi indipendentemente da quello che ti dicono al call-center. Una quietanza &#232; appunto una quietanza, non mi sembra che rechi alcun titolo di inapplicabilit&#224; o di esenzione dall'imposta sul valore aggiunto. Quindi perch&#232; forzare la mano, leggendo in un documento quello che effettivamente non &#232; scritto? 
Per cui, se in contabilit&#224; ordinaria, va bene assicurazione a banca o cassa. Se in semplificata, programma permettendo, utilizza una causale o creane una nuova che ti consenta di rilevare il costo che poi andrai, se ve ne sono i presupposti, a riscontare.

----------


## nervus

Il problema è che ci sono pareri discordanti qui in studio...
C'è chi dice art. 10 perché trattasi di prestazioni rese da assicurazioni, e chi dice fuori campo Iva perché semplice quietanza   :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Credo che su questa stessa discussione se ne sia già parlato abbastanza, per doverne riparlare nuovamente  :Smile:    

> Il problema è che ci sono pareri discordanti qui in studio...
> C'è chi dice art. 10 perché trattasi di prestazioni rese da assicurazioni, e chi dice fuori campo Iva perché semplice quietanza

----------


## nervus

> Credo che su questa stessa discussione se ne sia già parlato abbastanza, per doverne riparlare nuovamente

  Si lo so...
Però non so come devo comportarmi

----------


## Clemy

> Il problema è che ci sono pareri discordanti qui in studio...
> C'è chi dice art. 10 perché trattasi di prestazioni rese da assicurazioni, e chi dice fuori campo Iva perché semplice quietanza

  Giusto per chiudere. 
Il problema non è come fanno allo studio, oppure quello che ti dicono ad un call-center. Analizza la questione, dai una tua interpretazione ed adotta la soluzione che ti appare a rigor di logica quella più aderente al caso pratico. Come ricordava Danilo Sciuto se ne è abbondantemente parlato in questa discussione perché tu non possa trovare contributi validi a fugare i tuoi dubbi.
Ciao.

----------

